# 阿拉 / 安拉 (Allah)



## Anatoli

I am collecting some religious terms. Might seem like a cross-post with a Japanese thread I started. 

Which word is better used in Chinese - 阿拉 or 安拉 for Allah (الله)? I coudn't get could web statistics since a search on 阿拉 (Allah) mixes with 阿拉伯 (Arabic).


----------



## jiey

As far as what I have heard and seen, It is normally translated into 阿拉 in Chinese.
But after searching by Google, I find 安拉 is also common used, though maybe a little less frequently but I am not sure.  you know in Chinese these two“transliterations” pronounce very similarly:
阿拉：a la
安拉：an la.

Maybe other can come up with more precise answers.


----------



## samanthalee

In Singapore, we translate it as "阿拉". Possibly because in Singapore, many of us speaks Taiwanese (also called Hokkien or Minnan); and in Taiwanese 安啦 means "Don't worry".

eg "免吓，安啦"="It's alright, don't worry."

So to use 安拉 to refer to Allah, might be awkward in Singapore.


----------



## Anatoli

Thank you both.


----------



## Aoyama

I would also vote for 阿拉 .
As for 安拉, it _could be_ a Japanese ateji formation, as 安 can often be read *a* in Japanese, but rendering a stressed *a* like *al-lah* .


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks, I am sure 安拉 is also pronounced differently. In Arabic, they stress a lot to pronouncing Allah with a doubled (geminate) 'L', perhaps to a Muslim "Ānlā" _may_ sound closer to the original, then a simple "Ālā".


----------



## MingRaymond

In Hong Kong, only 阿拉 is used.


----------



## kkmp

The official translation of the Islam God is 安拉 in simplified Chinese. Though 阿拉 is seen everywhere, it is only a word from the mouth of non-Islam guys.

Google should be used wisely. To find the truth, you need to search the official translation of Allah in the official book of Quran (古兰经）. A random search of both 阿拉 and 安拉 by Google gives you both fallacy and truth and you just go nowhere.


----------



## Anatoli

I used google, Kkmp and found results for both. See my original post, however I couldn't get the accurate statistics.


----------



## kkmp

Anatoli said:


> I used google, Kkmp and find results for both. See my original post, however I couldn't get the accurate statistics.



Let me put my way as following:

1. 安拉 is the ONLY official translation of Allah as is shown in the official Quran 古兰经. 
2. 阿拉 is never used by Muslims.
3. Whatever the non-Muslims quote for Allah does not make any sense at all.
4. There is no need for any Google search for any statistics of 阿拉 in the name of Allah.


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks, Kkmp. I haven't seen the Chinese Quran and some dictionaries only give one version 阿拉- e.g. ABC. IMHO, other posters didn't agree with you. I hope you're right but I am inclined to think both versions are possible (at least  in different Chinese speaking areas) but please provide a link showing, which version is official, if possible.


----------



## kkmp

Anatoli said:


> Thanks, Kkmp. I haven't seen the Chinese Quran and some dictionaries only give one version 阿拉- e.g. ABC. IMHO, other posters didn't agree with you. I hope you're right but I am inclined to think both versions are possible (at least  in different Chinese speaking areas) but please provide a link showing, which version is official, if possible.



There are 16 versions of  古兰经 from 14 authors (the last one has not been approved by the majority): <w3.2muslim.com/?11716/viewspace-14929>.

I can only find 4 of them at this moment. However, they are the most popular versions. Chapter 1 of them gives you an official idea about what the translation should be.

-------------------------------------------------

  马坚

第一章　开端

一     奉至仁至慈的真主之名
二     一切赞颂，全归真主，全世界的主，
三     至仁至慈的主，
四     报应日的主。
五     我们只崇拜你，只求你佑助，
六     求你引导我们上正路，
七     你所佑助者的路，不是受谴怒者的路，也不是迷误者的路。

-------------------------------------------------

  仝道章

第一章开宗明义（法提哈）

1、奉大仁大慈的安拉尊名
2、一切赞颂都属于安拉——全世界的主
3、大仁的、大慈的，
4、审判日的主。
5、我们只崇拜你，只求你襄助。
6、求你指引我们正道。
7、那就是曾经蒙你赐福的人的道，而不是那些使你恼怒的人，和那些迷误的人的道。

-------------------------------------------------

  叶哈雅·林松

古兰经韵译卷

第一章开端(法提哈）

奉普慈、特慈的安拉之名
1：赞颂归于安拉，
：——养育宇宙万类的主，
2： 普慈、特慈的主，
3： 掌管报应日的主！
4：我们只崇拜你，
：我们只向你求助。
5；求你指引我们正路，
6：——受你施患者的路．
： 不是你所恼怒者的路，
： 也不是执迷不悟者的路 

-------------------------------------------------

时子周

第一章 法谛哈 (开端）

奉大仁大慈真主之名。

1、赞颂归安拉——养育众世界的主
2、大仁大慈的主，
3、执掌还报日的主，
4、我们惟独事奉你，我们惟独求你援助。
5、求你引领我们至正道：
6、7、就是你曾对他们施过恩的那些人的道， 不是被怒者，也不是迷误者的道。


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks again, I also find references where the same suras (Quran chapters) appear with 阿拉.

Yes, I am aware of 真主 [Zhēnzhǔ] with the same meaning: Allah.


----------



## kkmp

Anatoli said:


> Thanks again, I also find references where the same suras (Quran chapters) appear with 阿拉.
> 
> Yes, I am aware of 真主 [Zhēnzhǔ] with the same meaning: Allah.



Could you please show me the link to your reference? In fact, I  got no 阿拉 search results associated with the Quran.


----------



## samanthalee

kkmp said:


> The official translation of the Islam God is 安拉 in simplified Chinese. Though 阿拉 is seen everywhere, it is only a word from the mouth of non-Islam guys.



Singapore, being such a tiny country, its opinion probably carries no weight with the rest of the world.

However, I still have to point out that in Singapore, the official translation for Allah is 阿拉 , not 安拉. 
And by the way, our official translation for Q'uran is 可兰经, not 古兰经. 

Saying that the official translation is such-and-such, begs the question of official to where and to whom.


----------



## Anatoli

I searched for "赞颂归*阿拉*" string in google. Did I do something wrong?

http://www.epochtimes.com/b5/5/1/16/n782251.htm

Actually, when I put quotes around, it only produced one link. Kkmp must be right then. I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## samanthalee

The main languages in Muslim countries are not Chinese, so perhaps whatever the Muslim countries think about the choice between 阿拉 and 安拉 will not show up too prominently on the web. I couldn't find any Singapore website that mentions either "阿拉" or "安拉". The reason could be that when we discuss Islam, we usually use English.

I think "赞颂归阿拉" is not the most common phrase used. The term I've always heard is "一切赞颂，全归阿拉".

To make sure there's no misunderstand, I think it's better to use "阿拉真主" or "安拉真主", instead of just using "阿拉" or "安拉".


----------



## kkmp

Anatoli said:


> I searched for "赞颂归*阿拉*" string in google. Did I do something wrong?
> 
> Actually, when I put quotes around, it only produced one link. Kkmp must be right then. I just wanted to be sure.




I don't think this single reference counts. Firstly, it is just one evidence. Secondly, it is an indirect evidence.

Why I suggest Quran as THE standard for the translation of Allah? Because Allah is a Islamic word and non-Muslims may mis-use or mis-understand it. They may send you to the wrong directions even though they do not intend to. But the Quran will tell you the truth. Whatever delivered in the Quran will be accepted by both Muslims and non-Muslims, which is, everybody.

Google is powerful but caution should be taken when fallcy and truth coexist.


----------



## kkmp

samanthalee said:


> The main languages in Muslim countries are not Chinese, so perhaps whatever the Muslim countries think about the choice between 阿拉 and 安拉 will not show up too prominently on the web. I couldn't find any Singapore website that mentions either "阿拉" or "安拉". The reason could be that when we discuss Islam, we usually use English.
> 
> I think "赞颂归阿拉" is not the most common phrase used. The term I've always heard is "一切赞颂，全归阿拉".
> 
> To make sure there's no misunderstand, I think it's better to use "阿拉真主" or "安拉真主", instead of just using "阿拉" or "安拉".



If the Muslims in the tiny red spot do not pray in Chinese, then it does not matter


----------



## Anatoli

I get your point, Kkmp, the spelling of Allah in Quran should be the correct on, I only thought it could be more than one Chinese translation with different versions. Then, the question would be - are all these spellings accepted and are they the correct translations?

Anyway, I am not Muslim, it was just a linguistic query. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## kkmp

Anatoli said:


> I get your point, Kkmp, the spelling of Allah in Quran should be the correct on, I only thought it could be more than one Chinese translation with different versions. Then, the question would be - are all these spellings accepted and are they the correct translations?
> 
> Anyway, I am not Muslim, it was just a linguistic query. Thanks, everyone.




Here is my summary.

There are two main translations of الله  in Chinese as shown in 古兰经: 真主（or 主）and 安拉. The former is a eulogic translation and the latter a sound-by-sound one. The two are interchangeable. 

The sound-by-sound translation of الله in Chinese is difficult. There are actually 4 syllables in the word  الل , but the 2nd and 4th have no direct correspondences in Chinese, ie,  "l" and "h" in A-l-la-h. A tricky way of solving half of the problem is substituting "l" for "n". At least l and n sounds somewhat familiar. Then we have a-n-la, or 安拉 in short. Similar treatment is also applied in Japanese. In アッラー(a-tsu-la-h）， ッis added to show the position of the syllable rather than the exact sound.


----------



## Anatoli

> In アッラー(a-tsu-la-h）， ッis added to show the position of the syllable rather than the exact sound.


Sorry, incorrect.

It's pronounced "arraa" (Japanese light r, not English). A small ッ symbol means gemination or doubling of the following consonant, which is the case with Arabic. The closer approximation in Japanese is アッラーフ [arraahu/arraafu] (not used) but アラー is also used.

It's only 3 syllables in Arabic "Allah(u)", not 4, or even 3 - "u" is not pronounced in the pausal form and in colloquial speech. The initial "a" is elidible (e.g. Hizbu 'llah(i) - "party of Allah").

The geminated LL is not considered a syllable.
安拉胡 would perhaps be closer in duration and the number of syllables. See also "胡大".


----------



## kkmp

Anatoli said:


> Sorry, incorrect.
> 
> It's pronounced "arraa" (Japanese light r, not English). A small ッ symbol means gemination or doubling of the following consonant, which is the case with Arabic. The closer approximation in Japanese is アッラーフ [arraahu/arraafu] (not used) but アラー is also used.
> 
> It's only 3 syllables in Arabic "Allah(u)", not 4, or even 3 - "u" is not pronounced in the pausal form and in colloquial speech. The initial "a" is elidible (e.g. Hizbu 'llah(i) - "party of Allah").
> 
> The geminated LL is not considered a syllable.
> 安拉胡 would perhaps be closer in duration and the number of syllables. See also "胡大".




Thanks


----------



## samanthalee

Anatoli said:


> See also "胡大".


I never knew that. Thanks for this interesting tit-bit. 
Am I right to guess that "胡大" is the transliteration of "ho theos monos"?


----------



## Anatoli

I don't know, Samanthalee


----------



## kareno999

Anatoli said:


> I am collecting some religious terms. Might seem like a cross-post with a Japanese thread I started.
> 
> Which word is better used in Chinese - 阿拉 or 安拉 for Allah (الله)? I coudn't get could web statistics since a search on 阿拉 (Allah) mixes with 阿拉伯 (Arabic).


First, 阿拉 is a dialectal word means "we"/"us" in Shanghai.
Second, 安拉 is more close to the arabic pronunciation. Although 安 is pronounced "an" when standing alone, the "n" is usually assimilated to "l" (and of course partly nazalized) when followed by an "l". So 安拉 is actually pronounced more like "a~lla"(~ indicates the nazalization)


----------



## Anatoli

kareno999 said:


> First, 阿拉 is a dialectal word means "we"/"us" in Shanghai.
> ...



Thanks, I know - 阿拉勿懂 - the only phrase I know in Shanghainese (means "I don't understand").  It's not only we/us but I/me in some contexts, isn't it?


As for 安拉 I already agreed with that, strange that the ABC dictionary uses 阿拉 instead.


----------



## kareno999

Anatoli said:


> Thanks, I know - 阿拉勿懂 - the only phrase I know in Shanghainese (means "I don't understand").  It's not only we/us but I/me in some contexts, isn't it?
> 
> 
> As for 安拉 I already agreed with that, strange that the ABC dictionary uses 阿拉 instead.


Wow, great!
You can simply use "我勿懂"[ngu va' dong] to mean "I don't understand".
阿拉勿懂 sounds like a girl is "发嗲"ing ...


----------



## Anatoli

kareno999 said:


> Wow, great!
> You can simply use "我勿懂"[ngu va' dong] to mean "I don't understand".
> 阿拉勿懂 sounds like a girl is "发嗲"ing ...



发嗲[發-] fādiǎ v. 〈topo.〉 ①speak/act coquettishly ②act like a spoiled child


I thought 阿拉 as "I/me" is an arrogant expression, not a coquettish one.


----------



## kareno999

Anatoli said:


> 发嗲[發-] fādiǎ v. 〈topo.〉 ①speak/act coquettishly ②act like a spoiled child
> 
> 
> I thought 阿拉 as "I/me" is an arrogant expression, not a coquettish one.


It depends on the context, i'd say.


----------



## Aoyama

In fact, come to think of it, *安拉 *(an-la, but in fact rendering Al-lah instead of A-llah) is pertinent if not really used for "those who don't now" (and who don't really care to know -sadly maybe).
Same thing occurs with the Holy Coran/Koran, which may be transcribed as Quran (or Qu'ran) while the standard transcription is C/Koran.


----------



## Anatoli

Aoyama said:


> In fact, come to think of it, *安拉 *(an-la, but in fact rendering Al-lah instead of A-llah) is pertinent if not really used for "those who don't now" (and who don't really care to know -sadly maybe).
> Same thing occurs with the Holy Coran/Koran, which may be transcribed as Quran (or Qu'ran) while the standard transcription is C/Koran.



Small correction:

* Qur'ān* (the optional apostrophe for the glottal stop after the R followed by a long A) is only preferable for the correct rendering of the Arabic pronunciation of القرآن [al-ķur'ān] like Beijing vs the traditional Peking. Q stands for a different but similar to K sound (not to mix with pinyin Q!).

"Alcoran" or "al-Koran", etc. are other variants. "al-" is a definite article in Arabic like the English "the".The Quran is always used with "al" in Arabic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quran

My personal preference with the loanwords is always with those closer to the original.

In Chinese there are two methods of transliterating Quran as well with different pronunciations:

ABC dictionary:


> 古兰经[-蘭經] Gǔlánjīng Koran
> 可兰经[-蘭經] Kělánjīng Koran


----------



## Ghabi

samanthalee said:


> Am I right to guess that "胡大" is the transliteration of "ho theos monos"?


胡大 is the transliteration of Persian خدا.**


----------



## angell0127

People say 阿拉 in mainland china, whereas people in taiwan say 安拉.


----------



## Ghabi

angell0127 said:


> People say 阿拉 in mainland china, whereas people in taiwan say 安拉.


That's certainly not true.


----------



## angell0127

Ghabi said:


> That's certainly not true.



I'm not sure, but i've never heard ppl say "安拉" in mainland china. Here we all refer allah to "阿拉", and nobody use "安拉". and there's many times i hear ppl from taiwan say "安拉". 
So that's what i think from the reality.


----------



## luckyines

阿拉 is the language of shanghai,dialect


----------



## luckyines

阿拉= 我 i'm from Shanghai


----------



## Ghabi

angell0127 said:


> I'm not sure, but i've never heard ppl say "安拉" in mainland china.


Actually I always see 1)真主 or 2)安拉 or 3)真主安拉 in Islamic publications, whether published in Mainland or Taiwan. As demonstrated by some of the other posts of this thread, 阿拉 is a variant used by some, but to say that the variance is a matter of regional difference is certainly misleading.


----------



## indigoduck

angell0127 said:


> I'm not sure, but i've never heard ppl say "安拉" in mainland china. Here we all refer allah to "阿拉", and nobody use "安拉". and there's many times i hear ppl from taiwan say "安拉".
> So that's what i think from the reality.


 
"安拉" in Taiwan means "Nothing to worry about"


----------



## Green6

indigoduck said:


> "安拉" in Taiwan means "Nothing to worry about"



I think you meant "安啦", not "安拉" coz the later doesn't make any sense....


----------



## Ghabi

這帖子其實是關於阿語allaah的漢語音譯，我實在不明白為什麼要牽扯上別的方言詞，這根本不是同一個話題。


----------



## Swamp-landia

One thing for sure, 阿拉 is ”we" in Shanghainese.


----------



## yuechu

I'm not sure if this makes any difference (because it is not an authority) but I had a conversation about this with a 回 friend from 宁夏 a few years back and he said the same thing. Muslims pronounce/write it 安拉 and non-Muslims sometimes pronounce it 阿拉 but that it is not the correct pronunciation/writing.


----------



## xiaolijie

Anyone who knows about Chinese knows that variations are quite common in Chinese. Is this not the case?


----------



## kareno999

Anatoli said:


> I am collecting some religious terms. Might seem like a cross-post with a Japanese thread I started.
> 
> Which word is better used in Chinese - 阿拉 or 安拉 for Allah (الله)? I coudn't get could web statistics since a search on 阿拉 (Allah) mixes with 阿拉伯 (Arabic).



Now if you notice 安拉 is actually pronounced "alla" with a slight nasalization of the first "a" (i.e., "n" is assimilated by the following "l") , you could agree that 安拉 is better than 阿拉 (a la)


----------



## Jhyun

Though I'm not a muslim,but as a Malaysian I'd choose 阿拉 instead of 安拉,cause' 阿拉 is how we pronounce the word 'Allah'.


----------

